# Asking for a friend, what was Simon Cowell riding?



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

This is a relevant article in general:

dark-side-e-bikes


----------



## Motosc (Dec 19, 2007)

An ebike.


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/1...5-4ef9-8b4c-2cf8364307fe_850x.jpg?v=159083593










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

I just threw up in my mouth..........


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

Look on the home page here, FC wrote about it.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Penis

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Motosc said:


> An ebike.


One that goes 60 with pedals......


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

A $21,500 abortion IMO. Who would be dumb enough to ride an 80 mph vehicle with pedals? Well, we have the answer.


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

rangeriderdave said:


> Look on the home page here, FC wrote about it.


Home page where? Are we missing a link???


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Moe Ped said:


> Home page where? Are we missing a link???


lol, I think you're like me and forgetting that there is more to the site than just the forums.

https://reviews.mtbr.com/why-no-bicycle-should-go-60-mph-the-motorbike-that-broke-simon-cowells-back


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

chazpat said:


> lol, I think you're like me and forgetting that there is more to the site than just the forums.
> 
> https://reviews.mtbr.com/why-no-bicycle-should-go-60-mph-the-motorbike-that-broke-simon-cowells-back


I avoid the infomercial side of this website!

(BTW that link isn't working just now???) Edit: OK now it is---must have been getting too much traffic.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

fos'l said:


> A $21,500 abortion IMO. Who would be dumb enough to ride an 80 mph vehicle with pedals? Well, we have the answer.


Right? He should have ordered one of these for $8k, it's got 12kw of power and not all that unsprung weight on the back end. I mean, how could you resist marketing like this?



> Yes, Boxxbike has hookers and yes it is an off-road enduro moped that looks like a mountain e-bike or downhill special. Thanks to this appearance, there is no problem with ordinary hikers, dog walkers, runners, cognacs and with a little consideration of our own consideration, we did not have to resolve any conflict in 2 years.


It even comes with hookers!!!


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Don't even need to spend $8K; Luna has the SurRon for $3500, and it's pretty powerful, I've heard.


----------



## Shamis (Apr 12, 2015)

Or OP could have done a 5 second google search to get the answer to his question without starting a thread about it.


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

Shamis said:


> Or OP could have done a 5 second google search to get the answer to his question without starting a thread about it.


Actually I did and nothing came back with the make/model of the "e-bike" on the first couple of pages. Didn't want to spend too much time on it. Posting here is a lot more fun plus FC gets some income.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

fos'l said:


> Don't even need to spend $8K; Luna has the SurRon for $3500, and it's pretty powerful, I've heard.


Indeed, they top out @7kw/45mph, although Eric has a new version in the works at double that for another $2k. There are already nitwits riding them here in Colorado on our multiuse singletrack. Our local Ace hardware is now selling the Segway version, so I expect to see more, the small emoto is a hot market.


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

Harryman said:


> Indeed, they top out @7kw/45mph, although Eric has a new version in the works at double that for another $2k. There are already nitwits riding them here in Colorado on our multiuse singletrack. Our local Ace hardware is now selling the Segway version, so I expect to see more, the small emoto is a hot market.


Very likely I'll be getting one to use at my local OHV park.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Harryman said:


> Indeed, they top out @7kw/45mph, although Eric has a new version in the works at double that for another $2k. There are already nitwits riding them here in Colorado on our multiuse singletrack. Our local Ace hardware is now selling the Segway version, so I expect to see more, the small emoto is a hot market.


Even though Luna is just up the freeway about 50 miles, I've never seen one in socal. Anything being done to curtail their use in CO?


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

fos'l said:


> Even though Luna is just up the freeway about 50 miles, I've never seen one in socal. Anything being done to curtail their use in CO?


Oh, I'm sure they're around So Cal, Luna can't keep them in stock. Nope, no enforcement = self policing and we know how well that works.


----------

